# Will prodiamine affect soil test?



## cvaline (Jul 19, 2020)

I didn't think about this until it was too late. I sprayed Prodiamine before pulling plugs for my soil test. Is that a mistake and it will that affect a soil test?

Thanks!


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

Prodiamine itself will not. if you applied it as part of a granular application with fertilizer or other nutrients then there will be some impact.


----------



## cvaline (Jul 19, 2020)

Dkrem said:


> Prodiamine itself will not. if you applied it as part of a granular application with fertilizer or other nutrients then there will be some impact.


Appreciate the response! That's what I figured as well when the soil test guide mentioned amendments, specifically. Good to know.


----------

